# show me your FI'd sleeper



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

theres nothing cooler than vw sleeper. if you have pics post em up!


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

its not terribly fast, but nobody suspects a thing
t3, 2.2 5tt with raw tip, black IC, tt 260 cam and stock compression
Bike rack throws em off as well
























all the piping is black now, and it is all clean under there



_Modified by yeayeayea at 8:51 PM 5-13-2006_


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (yeayeayea)*

Here's what mine looked like a year ago:


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (yeayeayea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_
Bike rack throws em off as well


jettas make for good sleepers


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (619)*

when i get my new lip/bumper to cover up the intercooler or atleast hide it a little better, mine will be a pretty good sleeper...no wheels or anything, only an EIP sticker on the windows


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (burtonguy567)*

nice ride man


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (619)*

here is my 500 buck project, everything outside is stock other than the 5lug and rado wheels and the roof racks


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (619)*

Kinetic's stage 1 next week...


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (VR6OOM)*

Recently sold my VRT bunny, but it fits this thread well...


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (patatron)*

ive yet to come across a vr rabbit in my area. to hear that distinct sound coming from a little rabbit would be a trip


----------



## oettingerst (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (619)*

EIP stage2 with bottom side mount intercooler.... 340hp to the wheel.
i just loved it to see STI driver face when i smoked them....








OT


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (oettingerst)*


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (tyrone27)*

this thang ran 12s...
















I completely tore it apart for restoration though.
http://www.mjvolkswerks.com/drag_rabbit.htm


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (oettingerst)*

Looks stunning,not a big mk3 fan but that's nice,think last name i would call it though would be a sleeper.
That blue Rabbit,must have been fun to own,bet u must have embarrased a few cars with that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oettingerst (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (rossmc1)*

a lot of people my car just all SHOW NO GO, but they're all wrong...
OT


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (619)*

When i had my stage 2 SC








getting ready for a turbo, i hope i can keep the sleeper look.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (619)*

I love sleepers... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's mine... most folks don't suspect a thing...


----------



## Baci (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (Peter Tong)*

We're talking sleepers, right? She traps 102 in the 1/4, only runs 14.2 (traction issues - I need tires bad). Oh yeah, daily driver.


----------



## blkpas (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (619)*

2.0SC for flying low over mountains


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (619)*

ok, i'll bite


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (blkpas)*









The Car: 1998 Jetta GLS
Engine Mods:
2.1 litre
8:1 bbm pistons
p&p cylinder head
t3super60
spearco intercooler
custom ic piping
Trans:
BSI Close Ratio 020
Peloquin LSD
Cyro Treated Gears
Rabbit 5th
Braking:
4 Piston Porsche Monoblocks up front 
12.3" Brembo Rotors
Drum to Disc Conversion for the Rear (9.4?)
Cant really remember the rest..
KT4's should be here tomorrow along with the USRT manifold


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (a2WOB16v)*

this one's nuts! can you imagine all the







from all the :enter boy racer car of choice here: this guy must experience









_Quote, originally posted by *a2WOB16v* »_


----------



## rmac1813 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (619)*


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (rmac1813)*









No hood up shots get taken


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (Jettin2Class)*

heres my sleeper


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *619* »_this one's nuts! can you imagine all the







from all the :enter boy racer car of choice here: this guy must experience









yeah, it gets a little of that.... every now and then


----------



## BGBora (Jun 16, 2005)

sleepers are the **** and vw's are to lol..the combnination is godly


----------



## kamakazi (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (BGBora)*

yea, I like it and yea, it's fast...


----------



## sarge1 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (vdubspeed)*

_Modified by sarge1 at 11:46 PM 5-18-2006_


----------



## sarge1 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (vdubspeed)*

I think Iveseen this car before up here in canada would that be possible ????
_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_this thang ran 12s...
















I completely tore it apart for restoration though.
http://www.mjvolkswerks.com/drag_rabbit.htm


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (sarge1)*

















and its forsale


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_heres my sleeper









*raddo* your ride is not a sleeper b/c of the shiny wheels.







*But* it's defintely an awesome looking ride. Sleepers do not attract attention until the _mark_ get's spanked off the line.


----------



## HIGH PSI (May 17, 2003)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (155VERT83)*


----------



## Mattro (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (HIGH PSI)*

mine is somewhat sleeper too
a 4 lug VRT
















and here's what's pulling it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scottnbarb (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (SparkonGTI)*


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (SparkonGTI)*

nice man that is hottttttttttttttttttt
_Quote, originally posted by *SparkonGTI* »_mine is somewhat sleeper too
a 4 lug VRT
















and here's what's pulling it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (scottnbarb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottnbarb* »_
















Any more pics and info on your setup


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (turboit)*

this is my first real project and the first car i owned
body is so-so would need a good refresh 
black IC
nothing flashy 
MegaSquirt is near ready will start this weekend everything is there something to fix and tuning sessions will begin








then all the fugly DIGI1 wiring harness will disapear leaving some nice clean engine bay








i like it









































_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 2:46 AM 5-24-2006_


_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 4:00 AM 5-24-2006_


----------



## scottnbarb (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_
Any more pics and info on your setup

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2515215 The rims are 16 x 9 Keskin Tuning KT1 Klassics with Toyo Proxes T1S 225/40/16


----------



## Mattro (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (scottnbarb)*

that passat is HOT !
would be super if it was syncro too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

hows the air/fuel tuning with the CIS on your 16v scott??
did you used some Saab parts? or porsche , volvo something like that


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

I think im able to post up with this guy...not only a rabbit but 4 DOOR baby!























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (scottnbarb)*

Not really a sleeper to other VW people, but it sure as hell is to the Z06 Vettes, Porsches, and Vipers!


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (FlugGTI)*

Somewhat of a sleepr... stock looking exterior, but ran 12's on street tires.








>left lanes on outside timeslips was a ZO6


















_Modified by KrautFed at 7:39 AM 5-26-2006_


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

hey FlugGTI? what kinda intake mani is that on your rabbit? looks sick.


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Never noticed you could change the title (nathankaufman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nathankaufman* »_
I'm sorry, but your car just can't pull off those headlights. Or that chin spolier. Maybe it's the combo, i don't know. It might have something to do with those wheels, too, i don't really understand what's going on there. Good color, tho.


you mean the smoked aero headlights (almost stock), and the 16v lip which came stock on the car? and the stock passat wheels? 
or maybe.... its that i care more about how fast my car is than i do about how good my headlights look? yeah, thats probably it....after all, thats what this thread is all about!
thanks for sharing your opinion, have a nice day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: Never noticed you could change the title (a2WOB16v)*

thats an oettinger 16v intake mani i also see some callaway bits in there...so flug more info on that car man!


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Never noticed you could change the title (a2WOB16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2WOB16v* »_
you mean the smoked aero headlights (almost stock), and the 16v lip which came stock on the car? and the stock passat wheels? 
or maybe.... its that i care more about how fast my car is than i do about how good my headlights look? yeah, thats probably it....after all, thats what this thread is all about!
thanks for sharing your opinion, have a nice day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, he's nuts, car looks sick man.


----------



## jeffescortlx (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (spooln6)*

















Might not be a VW, but it's still a sleeper.
Has a 3rd gen 2.0 8 valve swap and T25.


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: Never noticed you could change the title (Hugh Gordon)*

I love posting my friend Ivans rabbit....very bad pics but you get the idea








old setup








heres a vid of it on the dyno.....303whp running out of fuel on the top end....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sU90j2mn9I0


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Not really a sleeper to other VW people, but it sure as hell is to the Z06 Vettes, Porsches, and Vipers!


















sweet!, that is awesome


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Never noticed you could change the title (nathankaufman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nathankaufman* »_








=








I'm sorry, but your car just can't pull off those headlights. Or that chin spolier. Maybe it's the combo, i don't know. It might have something to do with those wheels, too, i don't really understand what's going on there. Good color, tho.








Beautiful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by nathankaufman at 7:46 AM 5-26-2006_

you smokin them yellow rocks boy...that mk2 vrt looks sick with the smoked lights and lip spoiler..post up you sleeper..
_Modified by nathankaufman at 7:47 AM 5-26-2006_


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Never noticed you could change the title (Hugh Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hugh Gordon* »_Yeah, he's nuts, car looks sick man.

thank you


----------



## Mattro (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Never noticed you could change the title (nathankaufman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nathankaufman* »_








=








I'm sorry, but your car just can't pull off those headlights. Or that chin spolier. Maybe it's the combo, i don't know. It might have something to do with those wheels, too, i don't really understand what's going on there. Good color, tho.


that was kinda harsh.. 
what's better than black on black with smoked ecodes, badgeless grill and stock lip 
and the wheels don't look bad IMO.. the topic was ''show me your FI'd sleeper'' and that is a friggin hot sleeper !
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and







to the owner


_Modified by SparkonGTI at 6:16 PM 5-31-2006_


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Never noticed you could change the title (SparkonGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SparkonGTI* »_that was kinda harsh.. 
what's better than black on black with smoked ecodes, badgeless grill and stock lip 
and the wheels don't look bad IMO.. the topic was ''show me your FI'd sleeper'' and that is a friggin hot sleeper !
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and







to the owner


thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i appreciate it 
cheers


----------



## highoutput (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Never noticed you could change the title (a2WOB16v)*

here it is
















a bit of a sleeper, exhaust is still loud though


_Modified by highoutput at 3:46 PM 6-1-2006_


----------



## Ruffdriver (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Never noticed you could change the title (highoutput)*

Woohhh all those turbocharged engines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (jeffescortlx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffescortlx* »_
















Might not be a VW, but it's still a sleeper.
Has a 3rd gen 2.0 8 valve swap and T25.

Thats a real sleeper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (FlugGTI)*

I envy you having that motor...it makes me drool, they are either too rare to find, or too expensive to buy, either way...nice whip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Not really a sleeper to other VW people, but it sure as hell is to the Z06 Vettes, Porsches, and Vipers!


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

juiced6 i bet the color throws alot off.


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

what kind of motor is it?(flugGTI's) i cant see anything in that pic.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (riceslayah)*


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_juiced6 i bet the color throws alot off.

yeah a guy in a c5 convertible was pretty much scratching his head when he couldnt out run me - just playing on a country road he would get on it and i would be right there with him every step of the way (at only 10psi)


----------



## Zimmerkid (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

That Bay is CLEAN. Job well done, that's awsome.

_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Zimmerkid)*

that was back in its digi1 days, its a little less cluttered now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_










Full Oettinger motor from a 16s, or just the mani?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_Full Oettinger motor from a 16s, or just the mani?

i thought you needed their motor to run the manifold, no?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (ValveCoverGasket)*

Not sure, I though Oettinger used to sell the mani separately in North America.....or maybe it was just a valve cover for 16v's.


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (Mr Black)*

here ya go


----------



## malcman (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (2LMONSTER)*

The FMIC gives it away to anyone that knows stuff about cars, but most clueless people think its an interfooler

















And a picture of the cluttered engine bay, once all the kinks are worked out of it I'll tidy it up a bit.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (malcman)*

Now this is one very nice sleeper.On Digi II as well









_Quote »_


----------



## BladesNet (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (Wizard-of-OD)*

If it's the one I'm thinking, it a volvo 360 GLT fuel injection.
LH-Jetronic.
It was also used on some saabs turbo
they share a lot og vosch components with VW digi-2


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (BladesNet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BladesNet* »_If it's the one I'm thinking, it a volvo 360 GLT fuel injection.
LH-Jetronic.
It was also used on some saabs turbo
they share a lot og vosch components with VW digi-2


How can it be Jetronic? Doesn't that imply CIS which uses a fuel distributor? The pic above clearly has a MAF....


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (Mr Black)*

that intake manifold looks odd is that diamond plate?


----------



## scottnbarb (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (Residentevol)*

That is one supper nice looking engine bay.







The one thing I would be concerned about though is the filter on top of the valve cover spraying any oil film throughout that really nice engine bay.


----------



## BladesNet (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (Mr Black)*

Nope, Not all Jetronic are CIS based.
Do a google search on LE-Jetronic and LH-Jetronic.


----------



## jonnyjetta (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_

















thats a very clean car


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

why not...








































450+WHP


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (AlwaysInBoost)*

sure:
































right now only 197whp and 240 wtq, but the car weighs 2525lbs and is having a BT kit installed this coming week!
aiming for 280whp daily and for 13.0 @ xxxmph 

cheers,
Nick


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (Nick_1.8T)*

Here's some updated shots of mine, made 342whp @19psi, on pump gas.


----------



## Luke9583 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (Hugh Gordon)*

Now THAT is a sleep!


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (Luke9583)*

really nice rides boys!!!
adding a stylish pic of my 16vT some esthetic work done








KEEP THEM COMING!!!
this thread is smoookin' hot


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (PeOpLeG60T)*

one more with the new wheels and a couple more things added:








cheers,
nick


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (Nick_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nick_1.8T* »_one more with the new wheels and a couple more things added

*How exactly is this a sleeper*?I am sorry but this isnt the MK4 forums or a model photoshoot.We dont post body shots here....
Either edit your post and include shots of your engine bay (I bet it has a stock engine) or consider your post deleted.


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (AlwaysInBoost)*

alwaysinboost, that car has SO much going on under the hood, 
and absolutly NOTHING going on on the outside.... 
i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
*How exactly is this a sleeper*?I am sorry but this isnt the MK4 forums or a model photoshoot.We dont post body shots here....
Either edit your post and include shots of your engine bay (I bet it has a stock engine) or consider your post deleted.









yea nick, your car is clean, but i SCREAMS street racer and at under 200whp....meh


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (619)*

how does it SCREEEEAM street racer???
the body is stock, other than some smoothed lines, and its lowered on some wheels... thats it.... ????
and how can the engine be stock when its at 197whp and 240wtq???
just cuz my car looks good and is fast.... jeeze, dont hate me cuz my car is beautiful








cheers,
nick
PS: ill post engine bay pics, and some pics of the painted FMIC etc etc


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (Wizard-of-OD)*

---^ sorry, does that bother you sweetheart??? ill try to not annoy the cranky little boy that you are.
cheers,
nick


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (Nick_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nick_1.8T* »_---^ sorry, does that bother you sweetheart

What bothers me is when guys like you migrate from the MKIV forums into the 1.8T forum and then when your done toileting it you come here.
There is a reason [email protected] put the Forced Induction forum so low on the list.
If you want to post pictures of your Golf,there are 186,526 threads out there to do it in.
Cut the garbage out when you enter this forum...either put up (an engine bay picture) or shut up.
Its that simple....


----------



## volkswagengeek (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_What bothers me is when guys like you migrate from the MKIV forums into the 1.8T forum and then when your done toileting it you come here.
There is a reason [email protected] put the Forced Induction forum so low on the list.
If you want to post pictures of your Golf,there are 186,526 threads out there to do it in.
Cut the garbage out when you enter this forum...either put up (an engine bay picture) or shut up.
Its that simple....

beautifully put.


----------



## volkswagengeek (Dec 17, 2004)

stuff not installed yet.
walbro inline fuel pump








intra-ma-cooler


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: show me your FI'd sleeper (malcman)*

i think i need to roll some steelies for this thread....lol. hope wiz approves


----------

